# Toshiba RS-TX20 w/ FULL lifetime service + upgraded hard drive



## WilsonCat (Oct 16, 2002)

Eaby Item# 130591008931 (can't post links, just pop that in the ebay search field)

I've been trying to sell this for a while. Great unit, 242 SD hours of recording time and DVD-R capabilities. Cool unit and I hate to get rid of it but I just don't use it anymore (all HD now). Any questions, please ask.


----------

